# Looking For a Partner for a 18+ Warriors (Cats) Rp



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Jul 16, 2021)

So I'm looking for a partner for a kinky Warriors RP.

*What Is Warriors?*

_It is a saga of several book arcs and stand alones written by Erin Hunter._

*Okay but what is it about?*

_It is about clans of feral cats who live by a code of honor and under the guidance of their ancestors_

*Do i need to know the plot of these books for the RP?*

_Not really but it is preferred._

*Okay  so you said 18+ that means NSFW what exactly were you wanting to do?*

_Well mostly Vore, Paw Play, and a few others... The exact Details of characters and what we do with them can be discussed before starting the RP._

*What Kind of RP are you wanting?*

_Preferably one with a good deal of detail put into each post. (roughly 5 sentences if possible) with a story that breaks up NSFW scenes of how numerous can be decided before the rp starts. Third person would be great but is not required._

*Okay I'm interested how do i contact you?*

_Mysticstar#6963 on Discord add me and say you saw the rp request thanks!_


----------



## EeveeThePet (Dec 27, 2021)

Sent friend request! We can discuss ideas and such etc


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Dec 31, 2021)

This is still ipen. To the peraon named Catcrisp who i was rping with you arent in our server anymore, and discord wont allow me to message, idk if you left the server and removed me or were hacked or what.. add me back and pm when u can


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Jan 3, 2022)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> This is still ipen. To the peraon named Catcrisp who i was rping with you arent in our server anymore, and discord wont allow me to message, idk if you left the server and removed me or were hacked or what.. add me back and pm when u can


To add here i will assume u blocked me after leaving the server catcrisp, if so a reason wouldve been nice


To anyone else wanting to rp with me TELL ME EVERYTHING you are NOT into rping, dont just give me a few things and then block me when i ask to do something YOU didnt say was not ok, that is just a dick move


----------

